# Where to buy a starter pipe?



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Okay so I'm looking to buy a pipe to start smoking on somewhere online, because the cigar shop in my little college town knows nothing about pipes. Although I did get 5 different flavors of the house blends. See, Dan (psygardelic) sent me a straight pipe to smoke out of, but I feel like there's a leak or something in it, and no matter how many sites I frequent, showing me different methods of packing the pipe, I can't seem to get it to WORK. I mean, work WHATSOEVER. (Thanks Dan though, you have definitely gotten me hooked on pipes to some extent!)

So where online can I find a good quality pipe between 25 and 50 bucks to start this new hobby? Also, any particular models are definitely welcomed!

Also, any tips for pipe smoking will help as well.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Okay so I'm looking to buy a pipe to start smoking on somewhere online, because the cigar shop in my little college town knows nothing about pipes. Although I did get 5 different flavors of the house blends. See, Dan (psygardelic) sent me a straight pipe to smoke out of, but I feel like there's a leak or something in it, and no matter how many sites I frequent, showing me different methods of packing the pipe, I can't seem to get it to WORK. I mean, work WHATSOEVER. (Thanks Dan though, you have definitely gotten me hooked on pipes to some extent!)
> 
> So where online can I find a good quality pipe between 25 and 50 bucks to start this new hobby? Also, any particular models are definitely welcomed!
> 
> Also, any tips for pipe smoking will help as well.


try this place:

http://www.paylesspipes.com/

I think they do closeouts and seconds too.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

Peterson pipes are good and most are relatively inexpensive. You should be able to find them anywhere online.

Chris


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

go to ebay and type in "Stanwell". you should be able to find a few nice pipes for 20-40 bucks, new.

i would jump on this one here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/UNSMOKED-NEW-St...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

here's a nice peterson:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-K-P-Peters...Z5424058351QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

just a few...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

here's a nice, slightly used Viprati...
http://cgi.ebay.com/NICE-VIPRATI_W0...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

l'anatra, new... not cheap, but reportedly great pipes.
http://cgi.ebay.com/HERMIT-UNSMOKED...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nice ser jacapo
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ser-Jacopo-R1-C...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SORRY, I JUST LOVE ITALIAN PIPES.

you could always go for a cheaper Nording, or a more expensive Karl Erik (since he just died recently, hard to find, but great pipes - i have 1 and it's my favorite).


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. IHT, I really liked a few of your suggestions, so I am keeping a watch on them. Madurofan, thank you very much for your generosity as well! Great advice from everyone.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

My recommendation would be to buy an "estate pipe". This is a pipe that was owned by someone before. They put a new mouthpiece on it or sterilize it. The advantage is that the bowl will already have a nice cake on it. Call me lazy if you will; I don't like seasoning cast iron skillets on my own either.

Many tobaccoists carry estate pipes, just call around.

:2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

txmatt said:


> My recommendation would be to buy an "estate pipe". This is a pipe that was owned by someone before. They put a new mouthpiece on it or sterilize it. The advantage is that the bowl will already have a nice cake on it. Call me lazy if you will; I don't like seasoning cast iron skillets on my own either.
> 
> Many tobaccoists carry estate pipes, just call around.
> 
> :2


that would be another great suggestion. i know the place i buy my tobacco has a nice assortment of estate pipes that they professionally clean.
you can get them pretty cheap, normally around $40 or less for a quality pipe. they may not be anything special to look at though, as they get picked over pretty good.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I would personally recommend using a corn cob or what most shops refer to as "basket" pipes (pipes they put on the counter in a basket, which are usually siginificantly reduced in price). Using these less expensive pipes will give you the opportunity to try a bunch of tobacco blends and find ones that are to your liking. Once you have found a blend that you know you would like to keep in your regular rotation, then go ahead and buy a more expensive pipe, brand new and dedicate that pipe to only one blend. Doing this will allow the pipe to develop a cake (of only that blend) and this will enhance your smoking exeperience. The only "estate" pipes I would consider buying would be those, which are rare, of very high quality and in good conditon.

Just my :2


----------

